# Warm Morning stove questions



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I live in a mobile home , I want to put in a warm morning stove, is there any special things i need to do for the walls and floors like I would have to do for a regular wood burner?? .


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

busybee870 said:


> I live in a mobile home , I want to put in a warm morning stove, is there any special things i need to do for the walls and floors like I would have to do for a regular wood burner?? .


there are so many variables between MHs, plus they are prone to fire, i would consult a professional about safe installation.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Mobile homes have certain requirements above that of a regular home installation, and you have to have a stove that is RATED for mobile home use. As Marvella says you really need some professional advice on this one. 

You might want to go to a local store in your area, like the "Hearth and Home" near our house, that specializes in stoves and chimneys. You may not want to have professional installation, but you definately should get professional advice.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Many years ago we lived in a singlewide with a small woodburner in it. It had a hearth that was prob. 4'x4' square and a fire wall behind it that went floor to ceiling. We did not install it as it was there when we rented the place. It did heat all 3 bedrooms and the rest of the houise. We had a electric heater for bathrooms so the kids could stay warm while bathing. We used all the percautions we could and were very safe.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here in WA, all wood stoves are required to be UL Listed and L & I Approved/Inspected.

We have 3 wood stoves (Shop, Mobile Home, Office) and when they are being used, hot fires burned once/twice per day to reduce risk of potential fire (due to creosote buildup) during low burn...


----------

